# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Fishing with a poke pole????

## Smok

I have dune some fishing with a poke pole it is good in the rocks along the sea coast here in Calif. anyone else fish with one ??

----------


## Smok

It is easer to tail you what poke poling  is this why.. It is great salt water fishing very low cost  http://www.finefishing.com/1saltfish...a/pokepole.htm

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

never tried it fish alot though

----------


## Beo

Is that like spear fishing in the rocks?

----------


## Smok

No the pole is 12 feet long or so then there is a wire maybe 2' to 3'  long and then 6" leader and hook

----------


## Beo

I gotta poke pole but it ain't for fish'n  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strider

ive used spear fishing a lot... over the years i have actually gotten quite good at it ... lol
i dunno if this is the same thing tho

----------


## Beo

OMGLMAO.... lol... that was tooo funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> I gotta poke pole but it ain't for fish'n


probably not that big either huh?

----------


## Beo

Okay now I got that outta my system... So its not anything like spear fishing, but its like cane fishing? I don't understand.

----------


## Smok

It's easer to go to site that I posted at the top.. You see all thouse rocks there are a lot of fish in there

----------


## Beo

That's a good read and very informative, thanks.

----------


## Smok

Beowulf65 I know that you don't like fish    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but that is a great way to add meat  in a bad time and a hole lot of fun and on the cheap cheap

----------


## flandersander

> probably not that big either huh?


OH! BURN! U GOT BURNED B****

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I poke fish w/ a pole if that counts

----------


## canid

i dunno, saying it isn't 12' isn't exactly an insult.

in all seriousness i plan to try this the next chance i get. i've never thought of trying anything like it and it's so straight forward.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I live in Northern CT and the closest beaches are crappy here. I doubt it would be very successful.

----------


## canid

you have many catfish holes in that area? sorry if i don't know much about your state. this method seems like it might be quite effective for catfish, as they are crevice hiding ambush predators.

----------


## Riverrat

Can't fish that way here, it is not legal. Most of the fishing is fly fishing, some spin fishing. Main type of fish is Atlantic Salmon and trout. Looks like it would be fun to try though.

----------

